# What's growing off the side of my tinc's face?



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

So I have noticed my female yellow head sitting with her jaw in the water for about 18 hours now and pulled her to see why she was acting weird? While attempting to pull her she propped right up but then sat there stiff as a statue when touched. She eventually hopped off and I had to chase her a bit. I grabbed her and placed her in a container only to notice what looks like a crater growing just above the corner of her upper jaw and what looks like her skin peeling away from her eye socket. Is this just normal skin shedding or is she in trouble?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what that could be, but spending long periods of time in the water is never a good sign. Does she have any tank mates?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

They are a 1.1 so I just pulled her and put her in QT. She has continued to soak in the water dish for most of toady and what ever it is appears to be getting worse. She still looks healthy otherwise.




























Any experiences with this?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I know Vitamin A deficiencies can cause swellings/skin problems around the eye, but if skin is sloughing off, you should probably test for chytrid. 
Are temps above or below 75 degrees in the tank?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

If it indeed has something to do with a vitamin deficiency as earthfrog said, I'd perhaps check the expiration date of your suppliments (granted you are following the 6 month rule). Sorry I'm not too much help. I haven't had much experience with frog illness, but I still would like to offer any suggestion that comes to mind. Hope your frog fights her way back to a healthy life!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Well a few days have passed and it appears the skin around the eyes is growing back , there are no bumps, but now there is what looks like a line in the shape of a 3/4 circle outlining where this thing was growing. Here is another pic in hopes of someone knowing what it is:


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I really would email that to Dr. Frye in Michigan. PM me if you need his address. I couldn't say for sure what it is, only what it might be---vitamin deficiency-caused infection/swelling, TB, etc...


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had this same problem with my fire salamanders. The weird coloration around the eye. I purchased Turtle eye drops from petco. I used them for a week and the wound/infection healed 100% perfectly. I think Zoo med makes them. The eye drops seemed to help keep the wound clean and helped the healing process. My fire salamander had a much bigger wound around the eye but it healed perfectly. The drops are cheap and are worth a try. They wont hurt your frog. The drops have vitamins in it so if your frog has a vitami n deffiency, these drops will help.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude!
This same thing happened to one of my patricia's a few months ago and nobody knew what the heck was going on!
What I did was quarantine my frog and up her daily vitamin intake. (Using both Rep-cal herptivite and Rep-cal calcium with vitamin D3). She cleared up within a few days, but from what I can see yours is already starting to clear up! That's great news.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to update this thread...I completed a 10 day regimen of the Lamasil AT treatment for chytrid as outlined by Nish with no negative side effects. The swelling on the side of the head has gone down completely but the area that looks as if there is no skin still remains. I will be starting a Silver Sulfadiazine regimen tomorrow in hopes of addressing this.

On yet another bad note she has now starting doing a funky in and out motion with her stomach and I have not found any feces in days. She will look nice and healthy one minute and the next she looks super thin. Very odd. Hope she makes it.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I really think you should tell Dr. Frye what's going on so you can get the right treatment going. Several treatments without a diagnosis may be deleterious.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Update...

The skin issue has almost cleared 100%. The cream did the job! Yesterday I found what appeared to be froggy diarrhea on top of her make shift qt cave after weeks of not passing stool. This afternoon I observed her eat for the first time since falling ill! Appears her health is improving greatly.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

glad to hear things are getting better.

james


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

